# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Promueven manejo responsable de camarón de río para evitar su depredación

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Cañete, may. 30 (ANDINA).-* Más de 250 representantes de la actividad camaronera de las diversas cuencas del país reunidos en un congreso realizado en Lunahuaná, provincia limeña de Cañete, propusieron alternativas de gestión y manejo responsable de este recurso, a fin de evitar su depredación.  
Los participantes fueron convocados al I Congreso Nacional de la Actividad Camaronera en el Perú, organizado por el Gremio de Recolectores de Camarón del río Cañete y la Compañía Eléctrica El Platanal S.A. (Celepsa). 
Los asistentes señalaron que la inadecuada gestión del camarón de río ha traído como consecuencia una disminución de los volúmenes de captura y niveles de población natural de este importante recurso hidrobiológico.
El camarón de río es el principal recurso de aguas continentales de la costa sur del país y al mismo tiempo el más apreciado por su consumo y valor comercial, sin embargo, la sostenibilidad de este recurso se encuentra amenazada, advirtieron. 
Este congreso es importante porque rescata las experiencias de los diversos actores que tienen influencia sobre el recurso y dará inicio a un conjunto de propuestas e iniciativas para el desarrollo sostenible del recurso en las diferentes cuencas del país, indicó Carlos Adrianzén, gerente de Relaciones Comunitarias, Seguridad y Medio Ambiente de Celepsa. 
Comentó que pese a ser el primer congreso, la participación sobrepasó las expectativas, al contar con más de 250 representantes de organizaciones relacionadas con la actividad camaronera de las cuencas de Cañete, Arequipa, Ica, Camaná, Ocoña, Majes, Tambo, Quilca y  Pativilca. 
La clausura del evento contó con la participación de la ministra de la Producción, Elena Conterno; el presidente regional de Lima, Nelson Chui; y el gerente general de Celepsa, Pedro Lerner Rizo Patrón. 
Adrianzén informó que Celepsa, que construye la Hidroeléctrica El Platanal en la cuenca del río Cañete, desarrolla diversos proyectos de conservación e incremento del camarón de río.  
Desde 2002, se han implementado monitoreos permanentes con la finalidad de evaluar la situación del recurso hidrobiológico, apuntó. 
Asimismo, anotó que la empresa apoya los programas de control y vigilancia de la veda, en coordinación con el Gremio de Extractores de Cañete y el apoyo del gobierno regional de Lima, las municipalidades locales y el Ministerio de la Producción. 
Se han realizado dos repoblamientos de camarones juveniles traídos desde Arequipa que fueron sembrados en el río Cañete, detalló.  
Dijo que otro de los programas que desarrolla Celepsa es la construcción de pozas para el cultivo de camarones en Capillucas y Catahuasi, las cuales producirán hasta cuatro toneladas de camarón por año, que significará un incremento del recurso en beneficio de las poblaciones de la zona de influencia del Proyecto El Platanal.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag capacita a pequeños productores para evitar pérdidas en almacenamiento de granos Artículo: Promueven construcción de planta de frío para garantizar conservación de frutas en Arequipa Artículo: ANA y MEF evalúan viabilidad de dos proyectos para evitar colapso del recurso hídrico en Ica Preparan cruzada nacional para evitar contaminación de ríos del VRAE por narcotráfico Decomisan más de mil kilos de camarón de río en época de veda

----------


## miguelitz25

Estimado Bruno, 
 tu que estas en el tema de comercializacion de productos peruanos, por casualidad no conoces a alguien que quiera vender 65 has de terreno para la construccion de una nueva camaronera, de preferencia muy cerca al mar con un frontis de 4 has y resto hacia el fondo de tierra. 
Saludos
Miguel Ugaz 
94 6145323
614*5323
073 345678

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno, 
>  tu que estas en el tema de comercializacion de productos peruanos, por casualidad no conoces a alguien que quiera vender 65 has de terreno para la construccion de una nueva camaronera, de preferencia muy cerca al mar con un frontis de 4 has y resto hacia el fondo de tierra.

 Estimado Miguel: 
Te confieso que no tengo la menor idea, así que sólo me queda recomendarte que crees un nuevo tema en el foro de Terrenos e inicies una búsqueda a través de AgroFórum.pe. La idea es que coloques un título adecuado, para que el sistema lo coloque en los buscadores de Internet y así te puedan ubicar los distintos interesados. También es importante que especifiques claramente lo que estás buscando en el cuerpo del mensaje, porque también te va a servir a la hora en que los cibernautas busquen a través de los buscadores como Google por ejemplo. 
Como comprenderás, no creo que recibas una respuesta inmediata a tu mensaje -por tratarse de un terreno-; pero la idea es dejar la carnada o mensaje en Internet, hasta que algún interesado llegue a éste y te contacte... No te tomaría más de 1o minutos  hacerlo y es gratis, así que espero que te animes a publicarlo. 
Por otra parte, sí sé de alguien te aviso inmediatamente... 
Saludos

----------

